# Economics of Life



## Roxane (Feb 26, 2008)

The dynamic love life

With every end comes a certain relief. Depending on the intensity of the relationship a proportionate amount of sorrow, regret and in some-cases disbelief can be added.

The relief is due to all the things that can now be swept clear off the personal “to do” list. With every relationship comes a certain amount of work and sacrifice, when that is erased an empty space of free time is restored. Subsequently one is finally able to attend to all those tasks that one was forced to subsidize during the relationship. That is the mentioned relief. We are relieved of looking, smelling and feeling well everyday. 

Typically we now start looking our selves, looking for new alternatives that look, smell and feel well. We look for a substitute option to fill the empty space in time. The possible bliss of relief subsides and is quickly forgotten and as days become tomorrows yesterdays the personal demand for someone new increases.

We forget that a relationship means we have to give, until it takes from us. I ask you, reader, I ask you why? What is the reason that we are never so discouraged as to stop looking for that exceptional relationship where we will give, without it taking from us? And how can we not, as a side-glance confirms relationships with the elimination of relief is positively possible? -The endless relationship with mutual gain. -The economic win-win situation, could it be a nominal statement?


----------



## JohnN (Feb 27, 2008)

Enjoyable read, I liked it, short and sweet. Your use of language was also well chosen. Sufficiently emmotive. To answer your question...



> What is the reason that we are never so discouraged as to stop looking for that exceptional relationship where we will give, without it taking from us?



Human needs. Check out Maslow's Triangle of Hierarchical needs. We start at the bottom and work our way up.

Image:Maslow& - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roxane (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks! yep that does answer the question


----------



## Zensati (Feb 27, 2008)

Relationships are about giving and receiving. We desire relationships because of our sexual drives.


----------

